# Erneut Außenborder gestohlen



## Olberding (14. November 2009)

Moin Leute,
unglaublich aber war in der Nacht vom 11-12 Nov.wurden
schon wieder drei große Außenborder gestohlen.
Die Boote standen auf Trailer bei den Schweden-Häusern
Ich selber bin nicht betroffen weil meins schon im Winterlager
ist
Wir wollten die kommenden Nächte Wache schieben die Polizei hat aber davon abgeraten.
Nun frage ich euch wie kann man seinen Motor vor Diebstahl
schützen ?
für brauchbare Antworten sind wir sehr dankbar.
Wenn es so weitergeht haben wir bald keine Angelboote mehr
hier oben. Wie ich gehört habe sind einige nicht Vollkasko
Gruß von der Küste
Olberding


----------



## wacko (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

setz doch nen Pittbull ins Boot. Was meinst wie blöd die schauen wenn denen auf einmal ein paar Zähne die langen Finger durchbohren


----------



## fishcatcher99 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Oder eine Selbstschussanlage das passt auch!|uhoh:

Aber ich denke nicht das man die zu 100% schützen kann! Vllt das Gelände ein bisschen besser absichern....#c


----------



## Erik_D (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Moin!

Einige Motoren (am besten hochwertige, die auch geklaut werden) mit einem GPS Sender ausrüsten. Gibts doch heute schon sehr kompakt für z.B. Autos etc.

Oder einen Wachschutz nehmen, der regelmässig kontrolliert.

Bei dem Verlust, der ja bis jetzt entstanden ist, wären beide Möglichkeiten nur Peanuts 

Gruß


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Man kann auch ein Schloss an den Außenborder machen, dort, wo er am Boot befestigt wird, hat ein Außenborder normalerweise diesen Schraubmechanismus, an den  sind normalerweise Griffe aus Metall, in denen Löcher sind. Jetzt einfach Schloss da durch und häldlt!

Ich mach später mal bei meinem Boot ein Bild davon!

Klar, mit passendem Werkzeug kriegt man so ein Schloss auch auf, aber es hilft etwas^^


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## fishcatcher99 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Hehe dann klauen die gleich das ganze Boot!|rolleyes


----------



## karpfenbrausi (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Wenn es eh auf dem Trailer ist eine Garage mieten - ist immer noch billiger, als ein neuer Motor.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Hallo Jochen,
weißt du, was ne Stichsäge kann? Die nehmen den Motor komplett mit dem Spiegel raus. Alles schon gesehen. All die guten Ratschläge führen nur dazu, dass dein Boot noch zusätzlich beschädigt wird. Was nützt mir ein GPS Signal, wenn es Weißrussland anzeigt?
Alle zusätzlichen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen können zu noch größeren Schäden und Verlusten führen.
Boot ausreichend versichern und man kann ruhig schlafen. Die Versicherungen werden schon Druck auf die Polizei machen, dort stärker zu kontrollieren. Bis man die Leute nicht gefasst hat, führt das aber nur dazu, dass die Täter sich einen anderen "Arbeitsplatz" suchen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Da hilft gar nichts außer eine gute Versicherung. 
Wie Hans schon geschrieben hat sägen die einfach den Spiegel ab und fertig.

Bestreifen kann was bringen, hier in den Marinas muss man sogar 1-2 mal im Jahr 
Wache schieben. Natürlich greift hier keiner ein/an sondern macht nur Lärm und Licht 
bzw ruft die Polizei.

Seither sind die Diebstähle bei den großen Motoren hier recht gut zurück gegangen.


----------



## Erik_D (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Was nützt mir ein GPS Signal, wenn es Weißrussland anzeigt?



Ja ne, is klar. Die klauen einen Aussenborder, und 2 Std. später ist der in Rußland...Sollten die Motoren wirklich in diese Richtung unterwegs sein, dann wohl über mehrere Tage mit einigen Zwischenstopps.
Die Zusammenarbeit der deutschen mit z.B. der polnischen Polizei hat sich sehr verbessert, und bei Fahrzeugen klappt dieses System wunderbar.

War ja nur ein Tip, und günstig noch dazu.


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> weißt du, was ne Stichsäge kann? Die nehmen den Motor komplett mit dem Spiegel raus. Alles schon gesehen.



Dies kann ich leider auch bestätigen, habe es in Neustadt selber gesehen #d

Ich hatte es schon mal irgendwo gepostet...eine Kasko-Versicherung kostet nicht die Welt, ich zahle derzeit ca. 220,- im Jahr.
Jetzt habe ich Glück und kann das Boot im Winter bei mir auf der Arbeit in einer Halle unterstellen (Bundeswehrhalle :m ) sollen sie mal was versuchen :q


----------



## Klaus S. (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Gibt wohl die ersten heißen Spuren.... #6

http://www.ln-online.de/regional/os..._die_Polizei_jetzt_eine_hei&szlig;e_Spur?.htm


----------



## lille pojken (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Hejsan

Schon sch..... so was nur die spur wird wohl auf zich tausend Fahrzeuge in D passen,T3 und cremfabend mit ausländischem-kenzeichen wieviele das wohl sind in D????

MvH Lars


----------



## Klaus S. (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Fahrzeuge in D passen,T3 und cremfabend mit ausländischem-kenzeichen wieviele das wohl sind in D????



So viele werden es bestimmt nicht sein. Wer kauft sich schon eine  cremfarbenen T3?? Wird wohl ein altes Sammeltaxi sein.

Auf jeden Fall ist die Spur besser als keine Spur.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Naja bei der Kammeradichte bei uns ist das Kennzeichen recht schnell 
ermittelt und die internationale Zusammenarbeit ist auch nicht mehr von gestern.

Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich einen mir geklauten Motor (vielleicht sogar mit Diebstahlspuren) überhaupt wieder haben will. Meine Versicherung ist auf Neuwert ausgerichtet. Dann sollten die das Teil lieber nicht finden und ich bekomme nen neuen Mixer an Boot gebummelt.

@ Nordlicht

Meine Vollkasko kostet ungefähr das Selbe (280€) und lässt einen solche Meldungen entspannter lesen.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon mal irgendwo gepostet...eine Kasko-Versicherung kostet nicht die Welt, ich zahle derzeit ca. 220,- im Jahr.



Zahlen die auch bei Teilediebstahl?? Oder wird nur gezahlt wenn das ganze Boot weg ist?? Welche Auflagen mußt du erfüllen?? 
Wenn das Boot in der BW-Halle steht, wozu dann noch Vollkasko?? Oder zahlen die auch bei Motorschaden etc.?


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Zahlen die auch bei Teilediebstahl?? Oder wird nur gezahlt wenn das ganze Boot weg ist?? Welche Auflagen mußt du erfüllen??
> Wenn das Boot in der BW-Halle steht, wozu dann noch Vollkasko?? Oder zahlen die auch bei Motorschaden etc.?



Alles was fest am Boot oder in der Kajüte eingeschlossen ist, ist mitversichert.
Das Boot liegt ja in der Regel von April bis Ende Nevember im Yachthafen und da soll es ja auch Langfinger geben |evil:
Auflagen muss ich keine erfüllen.

Wenn du willst kann ich dir per PN meinen Versicherer nennen, der macht speziell mit Booten und ist auch für Fragen "fremder Leute" immer offen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Elise? Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## belle-hro (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Kaskoschutz ist schon wichtig. Zumindest für den ersten Schadensfall

Denn..............................

nachdem ersten größeren Versicherungsschaden wird die Versicherung den Bootsbesitzer den Vertrag kündigen. Und dann hat man mit Vorschaden echte Schwierigkeiten einen neuen Vertrag bei einer anderen Versicherung zu bekommen.


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Elise? Kann ich nur empfehlen



so isses :m


----------



## Klaus S. (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> so isses :m



Genau der hat mir mal ein Angebot geschickt :m
War mir aber bisher bisschen teuer... mein Boot ist für Vollkasko wohl schon bisschen zu alt (BJ 93) ebenso wie der Motor (BJ93). 

Wen ich aber lese wieviel geklaut wird überleg ich es mir nochmal.. 

Gilt die Vers. eigentlich auch für den Trailer??


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Genau der hat mir mal ein Angebot geschickt :m
> War mir aber bisher bisschen teuer... mein Boot ist für Vollkasko wohl schon bisschen zu alt (BJ 93) ebenso wie der Motor (BJ93).
> Wen ich aber lese wieviel geklaut wird überleg ich es mir nochmal..
> Gilt die Vers. eigentlich auch für den Trailer??



Du machst Angaben über die Sachen die an Bord bleiben, z.B. Angeln, Angelzubehör, Rettungswesten, Signalmittel, Fischfinder, Seekartenplotter usw.
Dann natürlich Boot(bei mir Bj 95), Aussenborder (bei mir 70 PS Bj 05) *und Trailer (nagelneu)*.
Daraus ergibt sich dann die Versicherungssumme.
Bei mir sind`s so bummelige 15.000,- geworden und ich zahle ca. 220,- 
Dann habe ich noch ne Haftpflicht dazu falls ich mal ne Pier oder nen grossen Tanker ramme, macht noch mal ca. 70,-

Sind also logischer Weise um und bei 300,- Unkosten (mehr) im Jahr.

Das lässt mich dann aber ruhiger schlafen wenn ich Nachrichten wie diese hier lese oder mal ein heftiger Sommersturm über die Insel fegt und ich überlege ob mein Boot im Hafen überlebt.

Ach ja, Bergungskosten währen auch mit drinn falls es sich irgendwann mal als U-Boot entpuppt  |bigeyes


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Kaskoschutz ist schon wichtig. Zumindest für den ersten Schadensfall
> 
> Denn..............................
> 
> nachdem ersten größeren Versicherungsschaden wird die Versicherung den Bootsbesitzer den Vertrag kündigen. Und dann hat man mit Vorschaden echte Schwierigkeiten einen neuen Vertrag bei einer anderen Versicherung zu bekommen.




Dann als nächstes auf die Frau, Kind, Oma, Mutter etc. und solltest du dass dann noch öfter brauchen würde ich mir über mich selbst gedanken machn^^


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Ich glaub das ja alles nicht mehr. Mein Boot liegt im Moment auch in dem Hafen allerdings im Wasser, was den Diebstahl wohl etwas schwieriger machen würde. Dennoch kein gutes Gefühl und eine Vollkasko habe ich leider auch nicht. 

Der Hammer ist aber, dass ich am morgen des 12.11. dort gewesen bin. Gegen 6 Uhr sind wir zum fischen rausgefahren. Als wir ankamen war noch niemand dort und völliger Totentanz. Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen was passieren kann, wenn man die Jungs da auf frischer Tat ertappt. Man geht ja auch nicht bei jedem Menschen gleich vom schlimmsten aus. Könnten ja auch nur Angler sein. Letztes Jahr habe ich auch regelmäßig im Hafen übernachtet aber das werde ich jetzt nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Kaskoschutz ist schon wichtig. Zumindest für den ersten Schadensfall
> 
> Denn..............................
> 
> nachdem ersten größeren Versicherungsschaden wird die Versicherung den Bootsbesitzer den Vertrag kündigen. Und dann hat man mit Vorschaden echte Schwierigkeiten einen neuen Vertrag bei einer anderen Versicherung zu bekommen.



Mein vorheriges Boot (8M Motoryacht) ist durch einen "dummen Jungen Streich" gleich im ersten Versicherungsjahr ausgebrannt und ich bin von der Versicherung trotzdem (ohne Probleme) weiter übernommen worden


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Good Posting Andy #6
Nicht immer alles mies machen Jungs  

@ Klaus
Ich habe lieber eine preiswerte Versicherung als eine billige. 
(siehe Andys Schadensfall oder zig andere im BF)


----------



## Macker (14. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Wenn ich das hier alles so lese bin ich echt froh über meine Eingebaute Rüttelplatte. Die ist nicht so einfach auszubauen und die will wohl auch keiner. Ich habe auch nur Haftpflicht für mein Boot. Jetzt über Winter steht es im Carport und wenn da einer bei geht hört das der Hund von meinem Nachbarn und den hör Ich. Dann werden 140kg Gemütsmensch verteilt auf 2m richtig böse. Ich glaube die Diebe haben wirklich Glück wenn sie nur von der Polizei erwischt werden. Hoffentlich haben alle Geschädigten eine Versicherung und die Zickt auch nicht rum.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> weißt du, was ne Stichsäge kann? Die nehmen den Motor komplett mit dem Spiegel raus. Alles schon gesehen. All die guten Ratschläge führen nur dazu, dass dein Boot noch zusätzlich beschädigt wird. Was nützt mir ein GPS Signal, wenn es Weißrussland anzeigt?
> Alle zusätzlichen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen können zu noch größeren Schäden und Verlusten führen.
> Boot ausreichend versichern und man kann ruhig schlafen. Die Versicherungen werden schon Druck auf die Polizei machen, dort stärker zu kontrollieren. Bis man die Leute nicht gefasst hat, führt das aber nur dazu, dass die Täter sich einen anderen "Arbeitsplatz" suchen.


 


Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass es die perfekte Lösung ist und das man ja auch alles knacken kann, wenn man will ja auch ein Save.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Klaus
> Ich habe lieber eine preiswerte Versicherung als eine billige.
> (siehe Andys Schadensfall oder zig andere im BF)



Wenn ich lese das bei 15.000 € Versicherungssumme die Prämie 220,- € kosten soll dann müßte doch bei meinen angegebenen 7500,- € die Prämie um die 110,- € liegen. Oder??? Aber ich sollte auch um die 200,- € bezahlen plus Haftpflicht. Das war mir dann zu teuer...

Da ich im nächsten Jahr "nur" slippen werde und mein Boot ansonsten vor der Tür steht, brauch ich die Versicherung wohl  nicht. Oder liege ich da falsch?? Bezahlt die Vollkasko eigentlich auch bei Motorschaden?? Oder muß der Motor dafür jedes Jahr zur Inspektion?? Lohnt sich dann ja auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es da eine Art Untergrenze. 
Meine Gesamtsumme liegt irgendwo bei 13tsd und die Jahresprämie ist 280 AllIn.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



> Klaus S.Wenn ich lese das bei 15.000 € Versicherungssumme die Prämie 220,- € kosten soll dann müßte doch bei meinen angegebenen 7500,- € die Prämie um die 110,- € liegen. Oder???


Kannst du so nicht pauschal sagen. ca 200,- Ist völlig ok, da ja auch persönliche Sachen im Boot mitversichert sind.



> Aber ich sollte auch um die 200,- € bezahlen plus Haftpflicht. Das war mir dann zu teuer...


In 10 Jahren zahlst du 2000,- und die Möglichkeit, dass etwas passiert, ist IMMER gegeben.



> Da ich im nächsten Jahr "nur" slippen werde und mein Boot ansonsten vor der Tür steht, brauch ich die Versicherung wohl  nicht.


Beim transport des Bootes bist du auch versichert, du musst ja irgendwie zur Slippe.





> Bezahlt die Vollkasko eigentlich auch bei Motorschaden??


Wohl eher nicht.  

Sinnvoll auch, weil durch die Haftpflicht auch Schäden versichert sind, die du anderen zufügst(nicht fahrlässig)
Das kann mal sehr sehr teuer werden:c

Wenn ich so zusammen rechne, was ich im Jahr für Angelgedöhns ausgebe, dann sind 260,- im Jahr incl. Haftpflicht für mein Boot absolut überschaubar
13.000 ,- Versicherungswert, passt#6

PS: *Elise macht einen guten Job!! ist fair!!*


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*

Hi,
wie schon geschrieben , einzig und alleine meine Vollkasko lässt mich beruhigt schlafen , alles andere nützt eh nichts.
Meinen Motor habe ich auch verbolzt und zusätzlich mir einem Schloß gesichert , aber wer den Motor stehlen möchte schafft das trotzdem.
Meine Vollkasko habe ich bei der Eerdmans Yachtversicherung abgeschlossen , bei 10 000 Euro Versicherungssumme zahle ich 151 Euro/Jahr.
Und das ist mir mein ruhiger Schlaf wert ;-))
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Klaus S. (15. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> *Elise macht einen guten Job!! ist fair!!*



Bestreite ich ja auch gar nicht... hab ihn auch als netten Kerl in Erinnerung :m

Nur... Fürs Boot inkl. Motor und Trailer hab ich um die 4000,- bezahlt und da bleibt noch 3500,- für Bewegliches und neu Eingebautes über... denke das reicht 



Udo561 schrieb:


> Meine Vollkasko habe ich bei der Eerdmans Yachtversicherung abgeschlossen , bei 10 000 Euro Versicherungssumme zahle ich 151 Euro/Jahr.



Schon günstiger nur wie gut die Versicherung ist sieht man meist erst im Schadensfall. Von "elise" hab ich bisher auch nur gutes gehört und gelesen. Wenn dann dort... #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. November 2009)

*AW: Erneut Außenborder gestohlen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie schon geschrieben , einzig und alleine meine Vollkasko lässt mich beruhigt schlafen , alles andere nützt eh nichts.
> Meinen Motor habe ich auch verbolzt und zusätzlich mir einem Schloß gesichert , aber wer den Motor stehlen möchte schafft das trotzdem.
> Meine Vollkasko habe ich bei der Eerdmans Yachtversicherung abgeschlossen , bei 10 000 Euro Versicherungssumme zahle ich 151 Euro/Jahr.
> ...




Moin Udo, haste auch schon die Radkralle gekauft? Sthet sehr gut versteckt im Kleingedruckten. Und immer schön auf bewachten Plätzen abstellen das Gespann............


----------

